# 2011 MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW AUG. 20TH



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ILL BE THERE CANT MISS THIS ONE. GOOD LOOKING ON THE PERFORMANCE


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

normie_pheeny said:


>


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

This will be a good show :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Can't wait for this one PREMACY Car Club will be in the house


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I won the hop last year did u have a pic to show em we mean business not no chippr fest so you havin a hop I could come for round two:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> I won the hop last year did u have a pic to show em we mean business not no chippr fest so you havin a hop I could come for round two:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ESTILO WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

writing this one down on calender


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

im comin with a couple of new cars it was perfect last year we chilled with our feet in the water while our kids swam. My inlaws had theyre wedding reception out there its a bomb location:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

_*pics from last years show

















*_


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

I DONT KNOW BRO. IM HEARING ALOT OF PEOPLE ARENT SHOWING TO THIS SHOW BECOUSE THE RATE U GUYS ARE CHARGING $30.00 PRE REG. AND $40.00 DAY OF SHOW WITH NO CONCERT OR ANYBODY PERFORMING THAT IS KNOWN. AND THEY ARE SAYING U GUYS ARE THROWING THIS LIKE IF U GUYS ARE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE BUT WITHOUT ALL THE GOODIES GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*The Merced Custom Auto Show is the result of an idea brought upon by a few fellow lowrider enthusiast from the Merced area. Having been involved with lowriding for many years with their combined efforts and talents they decided to begin hosting a show of their own while at the same time, being able to give back to their community. With the support of many of Northern California's top Lowriders as well as featured coverage in Lowrider Magazine the Merced Custom Auto Show continues to grow each year. Lake Yosemite seems to be the ideal location to host the show all while enjoying a nice summer afternoon with friends and family. Various food vendors are on hand along with a DJ and a *LIVE* band performing throughout the day. This year's proceeds will be donated to the American Cancer Society. The 3rd annual Merced Custom Auto Show will be held on August 20th 2011 at Lake Yosemite in Merced, California. Hope to see you there!* :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for the luck bro maybe will see you down the road...


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

To The Top We come!!!!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Good Shit bro i couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

sounds like a good show to attend, had lunch with Manuel last Friday and he was talking about it. I am not sure if I personally can attend, but I am letting all the chapters here know about it and trying to get some support for the fund raiser. Either way, buena suerte with the show, sounds like a great place to have it too!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

_*Pre-Reg Form*_











_*or you can download it from the website*_

http://mercedcustomautoshow.com/uploads/2011vehiclereg.pdf


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

right on bro thanks for the support! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hop rules please


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bajito4ever (May 25, 2011)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww295/cimmaron63ruiz/?action=view&current=plaque.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww295/cimmaron63ruiz/plaque.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*ok fellas time to get a roll call going so far we have: 

Premacy CC
&
Estilo CC


*


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

normie_pheeny said:


> *ok fellas time to get a roll call going so far we have:
> 
> Premacy CC
> &
> ...


 add New Style, Carnales Unido, Elite, Childhood Dreams, Noktoral, life, Suavecito,


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

YEAH IT DOESNT MATTER TO ME WHAT PEOPLE THINK THERE ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE CRITICS ON EVERY SHOW IF IT'S TOO MUCH OR TO LESS OR IF IT'S TOO HOT I'VE BEEN TO THE MERCED SHOW FROM THE BEGINNING AND DON'T REALLY WANT TO CHANGE THAT SO AS FAR AS MY CLUB ATTENDING I GOT TO SAY IT LOOKS PROMISING. "LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. MERCED CA.


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

oaktownraider said:


> YEAH IT DOESNT MATTER TO ME WHAT PEOPLE THINK THERE ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE CRITICS ON EVERY SHOW IF IT'S TOO MUCH OR TO LESS OR IF IT'S TOO HOT I'VE BEEN TO THE MERCED SHOW FROM THE BEGINNING AND DON'T REALLY WANT TO CHANGE THAT SO AS FAR AS MY CLUB ATTENDING I GOT TO SAY IT LOOKS PROMISING. "LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. MERCED CA.


 Good lookin, thanks for the support bro it's really appreciated! we try to make our show a good environment for the people and hope to grow it each year... add them to the roll call!!


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Our KID ZONE will be in effect...please bring your children we will have a kid zone theme area for all the little ones. And an adult zone for all the big ones...cold ones...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*lowriders by the lake............*


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

GOOD SHOW GOOD VIBE WILL GO THIS YEAR LIKE I HAVE THE PAST YEARS ONLY GETS BETTER


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

MR.ELCO78 said:


> GOOD SHOW GOOD VIBE WILL GO THIS YEAR LIKE I HAVE THE PAST YEARS ONLY GETS BETTER


:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS O*C WENT LAST YEAR. IT WAS A GOOD SHOW. .....WE MIGHT CHECK IT OUT AGAIN THIS YEAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Centro valle cc well be there


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

_*get your pre-reg in early*_











_*or you can download it from the website*_

http://mercedcustomautoshow.com/uploads/2011vehiclereg.pdf[/QUOTE]


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Less than a month away fellas, lets get those pre reg forms in....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT for a good show!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

What bike categories are there Gunna be...?


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> What bike categories are there Gunna be...?


 We r gonna try to get as many categorties as we can, all depends on how many bikes we get bro...


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

_*Just confirmed yesterday with Twotonz @ Lowrider Magazine that he will once again be covering this event.*_ :thumbsup: _*thanks Tonz!*_


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

again rules and payouts for the hop?


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> again rules and payouts for the hop?



*hit up Flaco of Flaco's Hydraulics for more details...........









*


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

k thanks wasnt tryin to bug


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

this is a good pic


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

...


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

my ride is going to be there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

this is a show u got to go to


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

roll call people:cheesy:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

ima be out there supporting the show for flaco


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

once again exclusive lowider magazine coverage


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

roll call


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

thth


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

this is a show u got to go to calling out all clubs


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> k thanks wasnt tryin to bug


all good bro, thanks for the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

this is a show u cant miss i was at the last one and it was a really good show:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:come on guys roll call


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> this is a show u cant miss i was at the last one and it was a really good show:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:come on guys roll call



T T T!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

my car will be there for sure


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Dont forget to pre reg


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

this is a show u cant miss


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

special appereance by juniors bad ass 64 from imperials LA


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Roll call people


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

PREMACY CAR CLUB will be in the house. I heard the party starts friday night at Strictly Business JR.'s house.:run:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

64Rag said:


> PREMACY CAR CLUB will be in the house. I heard the party starts friday night at Strictly Business JR.'s house.:run:


simon!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

imperials LA will be in the house


----------



## strictly business 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

come out and support a good show and a good cause american cancer society


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Is going to a good show.


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

dont forget to pre reg your car early as possible


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

strictly business 79 said:


> come out and support a good show and a good cause american cancer society


:wave:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

dont forget to stop by and check out merced custom auto show and see and nice cars


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

roll call people


----------



## jroman (Jan 7, 2011)

Santa Rosa has a lot of love for Strictly Business, and we are coming to support the show. Oh yea, I read that the party is at Strictly Business Jr's house...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> this is a show u cant miss


:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL BE DER..............I HEARD THE PRE-PARTY IZ AT STRICTLY BUSINESS JR'S CASA.......:drama:U KNOW WE LIKE TO PARTY.........:rofl:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

STKN209 said:


> WILL BE DER..............I HEARD THE PRE-PARTY IZ AT STRICTLY BUSINESS JR'S CASA.......:drama:U KNOW WE LIKE TO PARTY.........:rofl:





STRICTLY BUSINESS SR. CONFIRMED, PARTY AT THERE HOUSE....:thumbsup::rofl::biggrin:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

yup party at my house:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

dont forget to prereg early


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

party at my house!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

just got back from the nationals crazy showuffin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*2011 Lowrider Nationals Champion "Strictly Business"




















*


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

i got the nationalls ring so happy


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

look at wat me and my dad won:thumbsup::boink: well the pic didnt come out good cuz of the flash


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

getting the car all ready for the next show *MERCED COUSTOM AUTO SHOW 2011*


----------



## Barbie143 (Aug 2, 2011)

HI EVERYONE ANYONE LOOKING TO HIRE A MODEL FOR THIS EVENT PLEASE CONTACT ME


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Mr Caprice (May 24, 2010)

Cant wait for the show. Its going to be bad ass show again!!

MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

me lil raj wrestler dave batista and chavo at the LA show july 31st


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Goin to the niner raider game sorry won't be able to make it fir the hop


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*Directions to Lake Yosemite: 5417 Lake Rd. Merced,Ca. 95340

If comming from the south valley take 99 north and exit on R St. make a right on the R St. exit. Then make a left on to 16th St. Then make a right on to HWY 59. Then make a right at Bellvue Rd. Then make a left at Lake Rd. ......drive pass the UC Merced to Lake Yosemite.














If comming from the north valley take 99 south and exit on 16th St. Then make a left on to HWY 59. **Then make a right at Bellvue Rd. Then make a left at Lake Rd. ......drive pass the UC Merced to Lake Yosemite.**











*


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

normie_pheeny said:


> *Directions to Lake Yosemite: 5417 Lake Rd. Merced,Ca. 95340
> 
> If comming from the south valley take 99 north and exit on R St. make a right on the R St. exit. Then make a left on to 16th St. Then make a right on to HWY 59. Then make a right at Bellvue Rd. Then make a left at Lake Rd. ......drive pass the UC Merced to Lake Yosemite.
> 
> ...







good lookin:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

FYI, please thank BEER RUN BOBBY for calling up Evergreen Valley College and talking shit so now we can NOT have our BIKINI CONTEST or any of the Ladies in bikini's/skimpy clothing or being there crazy selves. We do know that the women dont have to be half naked to have a great event for the lowrider community but its the constant HATING by the SAME people that we are tired of.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

Impalas Salinas Valley will be driving their cars to the show to support you guys!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good show....probably gonna take my ride. Any specialty awards such as most members, farthest distance,etc....?? Thanks for any info given!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

OneSweet63 said:


> Impalas Salinas Valley will be driving their cars to the show to support you guys!!!! :thumbsup:


thank you for the support it is a good show:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

sjcruiser66 said:


> Sounds like a good show....probably gonna take my ride. Any specialty awards such as most members, farthest distance,etc....?? Thanks for any info given!!!


we will have specialty awards for cars i will find out on the others thanks for the support:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

roll call:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete85 (Jul 7, 2011)

L.I.F.E cc will be in the casa


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*1 more week!!!














*


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

We will be driving up on Saturday for the firme fiesta by the Lake!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

or should I say Friday night for the gran fiesta at your house Jr?? Te va a chingar tu Jefito!!!:roflmao:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Felicidades por ganando en BKS!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

uso4vida said:


> Felicidades por ganando en BKS!


 gracias it was a good win for the strictly business crew,the friday party is at sims house.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*don't forget how we get down after the show....the after hop! *


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Roll call people one more week be sure to pre reg early


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

normie_pheeny said:


> *don't forget how we get down after the show....the after hop! *


it seems like u guys do get down:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

And for the record the party is at sims house


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*This is what it's all about, everyone enjoying a nice summer day at the lake with friends, family and lowriders.....and of course, it's all for a good cause *


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

Are BBQ grills allowed? Was hoping to bring a small propane one??


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> we will have specialty awards for cars i will find out on the others thanks for the support:thumbsup:


Were you able to find out anymore info on the awards? Hopefully we will bring in a least 10 cars:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

hop rules pleses asap........thanks


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

No bbq in show but there is area right outside show area his vendors trip we did it last year. ill be there like the jackson 5 nice atmosphere. Say hi to your pops sb jr.also loco lincoln coming gotta rep out city


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm going to try to make it out to this show


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Gon try n make it out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ill be out there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine once again


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*If comming from the north valley take 99 south and exit on 16th St. Then make a left on to HWY 59. **Then make a right at Bellvue Rd. Then make a left at Lake Rd. ......drive pass the UC Merced to Lake Yosemite.**









*


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*If driving north on 99 you can also take the R St. exit*. _*Make a right onto R St. and continue until you get to Yosemite Ave., make another right onto Yosemite Ave. and continue to Lake Rd.*_ *Make a left onto Lake Rd. drive past UC Merced* _*to Lake Yosemite*_.  **NOTE*:* _*There is some construction work going on right now so there are some road closures. With these maps they should help you to get to the show the quickest and easiest way possible*_


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

_*and for the GPS navigation the address is*_: *5417 Lake Rd. Merced,Ca. 95340*


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*this Saturday!!!*


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Two days 2nd go


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

blue light special between 6 and 9am is 30$ regrestration be there lake yosemite 5714 lake road be there


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

to help support the american cancer society:thumbsup: this saturday great food live music and nice cold drinks:biggrin:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

get your pre reg in early


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

great show live band great food!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

PARTY AT SIMS TOMOROWW WOOOO


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

dont forget to get your pre reg in early


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

blue light special between 6 and 9am is 30$ regrestration be there lake yosemite 5714 lake road be there


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

HOPE I CAN MAKE IT GOT TO BUFF OUT DULL SPOTS IN MORNING IF IT DONT GET TO LATE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT bout to head out there......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

.L.I.F.E. will be there!!!!! ttft


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Be sure to check out my homie Freddie Biggs booth. He's an MMA fighter, promoting his upcoming fight.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Some picture's from the show Today

























































































*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING FLACO WE HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

strictlybuissnessjr said:


> PARTY AT STRICTLYBUISSNESSJR'S TOMOROWW WOOOO


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

It was an awesone show!! Had a good time, people were cool, nice cars,etc... I will try to make it again!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMs7q_BUpu0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

On Behalf of Luxurious cc, Had a real good time at ur show drove 2 hrs to get there and it was well worth it..
nice area right by the lake.good food and people..Thanks with helping out with my carpet...
Thanks to ur staff helping out with transporting all our stuff with the gators...
Look forward to seeing u guys next year . will definetly bring more cars from the Luxurious family...
thank you..:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*I would like to thank the staff of the Merced Custom Auto Show for putting on another successful event you guys did an excellent job,Thank-You*.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Had a great time big props to all the homies for putting in the work to make this event happen. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

On be half of all the crew from Merced Custom Auto Show and I would like to thank all who entered and attended our show and all our sponsors for another great show!! Thanks again for without you it wouldn't be possible!! from Mr.strictly business


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

IT WAS COOL SHOW I HAD AGOOD TIME OUT THERE


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## jroman (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

jroman said:


>


 hey I see are cars.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

jroman said:


>


 lol I only got 1/4 of it on vid


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

WAS A GREAT SHOW SHOW AS I SAID BEFORE JUST GETS BIGGER AND BETTER SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR AND I PLAN ON ON HAVING THE ELCO OUT BY THEN


----------



## michael7777 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## mgjr420 (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

normie_pheeny said:


>


THANKS BRO....


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

CAN NOT WAIT TILL NEXT YEARS


----------

